# Nitro boots flex?



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

I currently have the 2009 Anthems and wondering if I should go for a stiffer boot since I don't do any park.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Team is like 5, Select is like 6-7 without the insert, with the insert it is like a 8-9. Anthem is like a 3-4.


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Team is like 5, Select is like 6-7 without the insert, with the insert it is like a 8-9. Anthem is like a 3-4.


Do you think the Team is stiff enough or should I opt for the Select?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slacker032 said:


> Do you think the Team is stiff enough or should I opt for the Select?


I've used both the Team and the Select and personally I would go for the Selects over the Team if you aren't doing any park (I like more supportive boot in general). Without the stiffener the Select are still very playful. On the flipside, occasionally I wish the Teams were a little stiffer fore-aft for better toesides.


----------



## southy (Jan 10, 2013)

For what it's worth, I switched from my Anthems to a Salomon F22 last year, thinking the stiffer boot would be better for freeriding (I don't spend any time in the park). The response was slightly better, but I missed the Anthem's forgiveness and all-day comfort...so I'm back to the Anthem again this year.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

southy said:


> For what it's worth, I switched from my Anthems to a Salomon F22 last year, thinking the stiffer boot would be better for freeriding (I don't spend any time in the park). The response was slightly better, but I missed the Anthem's forgiveness and all-day comfort...so I'm back to the Anthem again this year.


That might be a boot fit issue and not directly due to the stiffness... I used to ride Salomon boots (tried Dialogue, Synapse, Malamute, and F22) and there were great up to point... then after about 10-15 I would get pressure points on the top of my foot and my shin as the stiffer boot digs into your leg. Turns out the boot didn't fit me perfectly and that was causing the comfort issues (they went away when I switched to Nitro boots).

If the boot is doesn't fit and is too soft... you can get weird foot cramps and pain even though the boot "feels comfortable" because you aren't getting enough support and your muscles are taking too much strain.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Update: If you (OP) are worried about going too stiff... go with the Teams... they are a great all around boots, not quite as stiff as the Select, but probably plenty stiff for most people (as I mentioned, I prefer more supportive boots for more responsiveness, but that's my personal preference)


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Update: If you (OP) are worried about going too stiff... go with the Teams... they are a great all around boots, not quite as stiff as the Select, but probably plenty stiff for most people (as I mentioned, I prefer more supportive boots for more responsiveness, but that's my personal preference)


Gotcha. Yea, I love the way my Anthems fit and feel. Just thinking about upgrading to a stiffer boot for better response and I'm assuming the fit would be the same. Thanks for your input.


----------



## southy (Jan 10, 2013)

lonerider said:


> That might be a boot fit issue and not directly due to the stiffness... I used to ride Salomon boots (tried Dialogue, Synapse, Malamute, and F22) and there were great up to point... then after about 10-15 I would get pressure points on the top of my foot and my shin as the stiffer boot digs into your leg. Turns out the boot didn't fit me perfectly and that was causing the comfort issues (they went away when I switched to Nitro boots).
> 
> If the boot is doesn't fit and is too soft... you can get weird foot cramps and pain even though the boot "feels comfortable" because you aren't getting enough support and your muscles are taking too much strain.


Funny you should say that. The Anthems are 2 seasons old and I started getting a weird cramp in my arch once they were fully packed out and softened up (end of last season). I may try the F22s again. In fairness, I only rode them twice....and they felt great for about an hour (NO heel lift). I would assume they'll get better the more the liner conforms to my foot.


----------

